# Adobe Flash For Linux Not Working



## dbear6 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, I'm having an issue running Adobe Flash via nspluginwrapper in Mozilla Seamonkey. Whenever I try to run any type of flash content, the processor usage in my machine spikes to 100 percent and the flash video/animation never loads. It happens on any flash content I've tried. I also tested it in Opera and had the same result. I tried the fix mentioned here Thread 38627, however it did not work. Please help me guys! It's annoying when a friend sends me a funny video and I have to launch minitube to watch it.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 23, 2013)

You can also try youtube-dl. I find this simple tool often downloads the whole video in less time than it takes for the flash player to buffer


----------

